

Hiring and keeping developers for the rest of us - alinajaf
http://www.happybearsoftware.com/hiring-and-keeping-developers-for-the-rest-of-us.html

======
CmonDev
TL;DR: how to avoid paying more money to developers using 10 simple tricks.

